# Aniracetam - Brain Drug - A Review



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

If you have done any research on aniracetam (or piracetam or oxiracetam) then you've probably read some anecdotes about how amazing this supplement is. It sounds almost too good to be true.

Sorry to disappoint you but its GOOD and its TRUE. I've tried every herb and supplement on the list but nothing did anything. Finally I try this and it:

Makes music sound better
Body coordination is more fluid
Increased energy
Verbal Intelligence INCREASED!
I feel VERY chilled out.
Memory and retention is better
Focus is better
CREATIVITY IS MUCH BETTER!

Side Effects
Suppressed Appetite
Hard to wind down at the end of the night

This stuff gives energy but not in a stimulant kind of way. Hard to explain. Just don't underestimate this stuff's power. Its used for Alzheimer's patients in Europe (under a prescription). Its classified under Nootropic which means its a BRAIN DRUG but with LOW TOXICITY. This means its less harmful then taking a tylenol.

Side Note:
Im also on Effexor XR and have been for 6 months. I have cut the dosage in half (300mg - 150mg) since starting Aniracetam. So far, the cut dose of Effexor has brought on no side-effects when usually it would.

Aniracetam MUST be taken with a Choline source (eggs). Choline is a B-Vitamin best consumed in powder-supplement form. Just look up Choline.

Aniracetam MUST be taken with a fat source, since its fat soluble. A capsule of fish oil or any food containing fat (almonds, eggs w/yolk, avacado, bacon, salmon, whole milk, yogurt, etc.

Aniracetam cannot be sold in Canada but can be consumed and imported for personal use. It is a rarity in US supplement stores but its readily available online. The FDA has been fighting to make it a prescription drug because it works AND its cheap to make. Politics make this supplement rare to find.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

www.infectedcalf.blogspot.com (ma' blog)


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

That's good to hear.

Have you ever tried Piracetam? I got some and took it with choline but nothing really seemed to happen. I didn't take it for an extended period (yet), but for the couple days I took it, I felt nothing different, really.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

piracetam is the first generation of racetams. It isn't nearly as strong. As with all nootropics, it may take up to two weeks to build in your system.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there a Cochrane Review for this yet (or a similarly designed review)? This looks interesting.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> Is there a Cochrane Review for this yet (or a similarly designed review)? This looks interesting.


Although I don't recommend wikipedia for most research, this wiki article on aniracetam contains academic sources.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aniracetam


----------



## marilyn78 (Apr 3, 2010)

how much did you take before you felt anything?


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

marilyn78 said:


> how much did you take before you felt anything?


I felt it by the third day, so that's after 3 doses of 800mg.


----------



## Colli (Jan 21, 2010)

Sadly, I've never gotten anything from Aniracetam other than tiredness and brain fog. This was at a wide range of doses over a significant period of time.

On the other hand, I find that Piracetam helps with my verbal fluidity and mental alertness. Some people respond more positively to water soluble -racetams (like Piracetam), whilst others gain more benefit from the fat soluble ones (such as Aniracetam). I must belong in the former category.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Colli said:


> Sadly, I've never gotten anything from Aniracetam other than tiredness and brain fog. This was at a wide range of doses over a significant period of time.
> 
> On the other hand, I find that Piracetam helps with my verbal fluidity and mental alertness. Some people respond more positively to water soluble -racetams (like Piracetam), whilst others gain more benefit from the fat soluble ones (such as Aniracetam). I must belong in the former category.


I've heard a few people say that. I wonder if it depends on how someone's body processes fat. Just curious, is your metabolism super fast or slow?


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had hit and miss with ani and oxiracetam. Piracetam works well for me. I always notice an effect within an hour. I always take choline or an acetylcholineranaracarace inhibitor with it, and I don't take it late in the day or else my mind will be too awake to fall asleep.
Generally it makes me less prone to going into a total mental fog, and my thoughts have more clarity (less ADDish thought process), and I feel overall less anxiety. More calm.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

ghosts_of_never said:


> I've had hit and miss with ani and oxiracetam. Piracetam works well for me. I always notice an effect within an hour. I always take choline or an acetylcholineranaracarace inhibitor with it, and I don't take it late in the day or else my mind will be too awake to fall asleep.
> Generally it makes me less prone to going into a total mental fog, and my thoughts have more clarity (less ADDish thought process), and I feel overall less anxiety. More calm.


interesting. Makes me want to stack ani with pir.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone here tried pramiracetam? 
Great site for price comparisons http://users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam%20Prices.htm
I used to take small piracetam doses, like 50-500mg once a day. Larger doses would make me uncomfortable. But now I've been good with 1-8 gram doses ... wish I knew the actual doses, but I lost the measuring scoop (haha) ... but dose can matter a bit when trying it out. 
Pramiracetam I want to try soon.

User I'd say definitely worth trying each racetam and also try mixing multiple ones together. Maybe try hydergine or something with it too.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

ghosts_of_never said:


> Has anyone here tried pramiracetam?
> Great site for price comparisons http://users4.jabry.com/isochroma/Racetam Prices.htm
> I used to take small piracetam doses, like 50-500mg once a day. Larger doses would make me uncomfortable. But now I've been good with 1-8 gram doses ... wish I knew the actual doses, but I lost the measuring scoop (haha) ... but dose can matter a bit when trying it out.
> Pramiracetam I want to try soon.
> ...


That is the most useful link ever. Thank-you!


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

I've been on 2000mg Piracetam for almost 2 weeks now and I don't think I can feel much so far. I'm taking it with 2400mg Lecithin.

Maybe Aniracetam will be more effective if I'm one of those who responds to the fat soluble nootropics rather than the water soluble ones.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

OK so my weekday stack as of tomorrow is:

2000mg Piracetam
2400mg Lechitin (or should I be taking another choline source like Alpha GPC?)
1000mg Aniracetam
2000mg fish oil (reasons including as I hear Aniracetam needs to be taken with a fat source)
100mg Picamilon
1x A-Z multi-vit

Weekends I'll drop some of the above, especially the Picamilon, and take Phenibut, AMT, and sometimes alcohol, caffeine and 6-APB to whatever level I require, be it creative or recreational.


----------



## playboyxD (Jan 31, 2012)

I normally take piracetam 700 mg 3-4 times a day and I just got some aniracetam today, can I take them together?


----------



## playboyxD (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for the spelling I'm posting from mobile

Thnx in advance


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

playboyxD said:


> I normally take piracetam 700 mg 3-4 times a day and I just got some aniracetam today, can I take them together?


 I've used aniracetam off and on for a year or so now. I also have a habit of studying the heck out of anything and everything. So far everything I have read indicates that piracetam and aniracetam work well together. Everyone reacts differently to everything though so I would start with a small dose, see how it affects you, then work up from there.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I've been trying to get Aniracetam!! Damn I'm lagging it, and you definitely don't need as much to dose with it like Piracetam cause it's stronger obviously.


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I've tried aniracetam and it works great for anxiety. It gives me brain fog for about 2 hours but I feel great after the brain fog goes away. During the brain fog, my coordination sucks and my ADHD seems to get worse.


----------



## neomag (Oct 23, 2012)

Not sure if everyone knows but some racetam should be taken with water on empty stomach while others you take with foods as mentioned before.

Here is the list under examples: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racetam

I took Piracetam with pretty good results. I then took Aniracetam hoping it give me better results.... but did nothing at all. So I thought I got a bad batch or heat might have damaged it (it was in the mail box this summer when it was around 110 degrees and it was sitting in the mailbox for several days). But then I realized I was always taking it on empty stomach like Piracetam.

I'm thinking about getting Noopept. Anyone take this and is the result noticeably more enhancing then any of the racetam products?


----------

